
Show HN: Yova – Groupon for small businesses - heywarz
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yova.io" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yova.io</a><p>YOVA offers a unique B2B platform where buyers can take advantage of volume-based discounts for
their everyday purchase needs.
======
fiatjaf
Honest feedback: I don't like videos, I prefer textual explanation!

~~~
bashirbashir
We've built the first collective procurement application for businesses making
it possible for a group of businesses to combine their purchase orders in
order to unlock volume based discounts. The concept was created to support
high volume low margin products and services where buying together makes
sense. So think paper cups and utensils for a restaurant business or sugar
packets for a coffee business. The beautiful part is that your purchase
requests is aggregated with other businesses without you having to expose any
competitive information to your peers. The entire platform is designed around
what we call transactional group buying. Essentially, a group deal/promotion
is created not based on location or region of the buyers but instead the
actual product itself. Once a deal is unlocked through a predefined discount
tier set by the seller, the entire procurement process is handled at an
individual business level. In other words, we procure our requests together to
unlock a discount but we actually order the products individually! So
shipping, handling, tax, etc. is handled separately for each business giving
you your own personal order but for a cheaper price!

Check us out! Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

~~~
canadianwriter
It sounds a lot like groupon as described. The main issue with groupon is it
didn't offer much value to the supplier - in this case the knife and plate
maker - what have you done to help with that issue? Is it simply because the
nature of these kind of purchases means they happen more often? Wouldn't a
small business just choose whichever is cheapest each time, meaning the
supplier doesn't get a loyal buyer but just loses money in a fight to the
bottom price?

~~~
mrbashbash
That’s a valid point. Unlike Groupon, we focus on helping suppliers reach a
broader group of businesses who are looking to unlock volume discounts but
can’t individually meet the minimum purchase requirements set by the supplier.
Through bulk selling, they can offer the advantage of basic economies of scale
to a set of new customers that are on our platform. As you mentioned, Groupon
hasn’t really brought much of new sales to suppliers through bulk discounting
at the B2C level. We instead target B2B reducing purchase costs for small
businesses by combining their discount requests at the product level and
making the data available to suppliers who can use the information to run
customized tiered based promotions.

